# what's your favorite 3ds game other than acnl?



## marinamarina (May 14, 2016)

wonderin


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 14, 2016)

*i think this should go on Nintendo Treehouse*

Pokemon Y/ Omega Ruby
Kirby: Triple Deluxe
AC:HHD :v
Kid Icarus: Uprising
And many more


----------



## marinamarina (May 14, 2016)

Jetix said:


> *i think this should go on Nintendo Treehouse*
> 
> Pokemon Y/ Omega Ruby
> Kirby: Triple Deluxe
> ...



oops I'm sorry! i didn't realize, idk how to delete it now either, but thanks for the answers!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 14, 2016)

marinamarina said:


> oops I'm sorry! i didn't realize, idk how to delete it now either, but thanks for the answers!



You can tell to a mod. to move it :>


----------



## marinamarina (May 14, 2016)

Jetix said:


> You can tell to a mod. to move it :>



Someone did which I appreciate! : )


----------



## Alienfish (May 14, 2016)

Pok?mon games, Mario Kart 7 I guess? Also Phoenix Wright: Dual Destinies is good :3

And when the Kid Icarus: Uprising community was not so dead that was fun too.


----------



## Libra (May 14, 2016)

Virtue's Last Reward.


----------



## Cudon (May 14, 2016)

Libra said:


> Virtue's Last Reward.


Yessssssss. VLR and Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon are prob my faves.


----------



## SolarInferno (May 14, 2016)

Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate predominately, and then Pokemon:Omega Ruby.


----------



## Fleshy (May 14, 2016)

Mario Kart 7


----------



## Mash (May 14, 2016)

I really like Smash!  It's a great game to release anger!  xD


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (May 14, 2016)

Pokemon Omega Ruby is my favorite game on the 3DS system.


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2016)

-Super Smash Bros.
-Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer 
-Kid Icarus: Uprising
Those are just the top 3


----------



## Kifa (May 14, 2016)

Bravely Second looks promising


----------



## dizzy bone (May 14, 2016)

Honestly, besides Animal Crossing, the only other DS game I play is Tetris and Mario Kart. I have Smash Bros but I rarely play it. 
I've played Tetris for almost 13-hours straight on a plane ride without getting bored before so I guess that answers that question? lol


----------



## pokedude729 (May 14, 2016)

Super Mystery Dungeon 
FE:Awakening 
Kid Icarus Uprising

Among others


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (May 14, 2016)

Pok?mon Y/Alpha Sapphire
New Style Boutique 2 - Fashion Forward
AC: Happy Home Designer
New Super Mario Bros 2


----------



## Holla (May 14, 2016)

Probably between Pokemon (mainly Alpha Sapphire) and Fire Emblem Fates (all versions but mainly Revelation)


----------



## mags (May 14, 2016)

Story of the seasons.


----------



## bloomwaker (May 14, 2016)

Fire Emblem Awakening
LoZ: A Link Between Worlds
LoZ: Ocarina of Time 3D
LoZ: Majora's Mask
Bravely Default
Fire Emblem Fates (especially Conquest and Revelations)

In no particular order, except for Awakening, which I'm perpetually obsessed with.


----------



## Pokemanz (May 14, 2016)

Fantasy Life is my favorite. I just picked it up again for like the fifth time because I keep getting the urge to play it.

I'll play it for a few weeks then put it down and stop playing it... only to pick it up again a few weeks later.


----------



## Shinrai (May 14, 2016)

Top 3 on my list is currently:
Pokemon X
Fire Emblem Awakening/Fates
Bravely Default/Second

I'm really into games that really grind level with high learning curves and strategies involved which makes the game more fun. You might think Pokemon is out of line but what I enjoy about it is breeding 6IVs (oh the joy!) from scratch.


----------



## Mints (May 14, 2016)

i was going to say acnl but probably any mario games


----------



## Cascade (May 14, 2016)

Pokemon X or any pokemon games.


----------



## Corrie (May 14, 2016)

Pokemon ORAS
Kirby Triple Deluxe
Mario Kart 7

c:

Pokemon ORAS is literally the best Pokemon game to date. No contest.


----------



## kazaf (May 16, 2016)

Phoenix Wright: Dual Destinies

Zelda: A Link Between Worlds

Fire Emblem: Awakening / Fates


----------



## Stalfos (May 16, 2016)

Have to go with A Link Between Worlds which was pretty much a dream come true for me.


----------



## N e s s (May 16, 2016)

Mash said:


> I really like Smash!  It's a great game to release anger!  xD



More like it induces anger


----------



## ScooterPeppe (May 18, 2016)

The fire emblem games, hands down 

- - - Post Merge - - -



N e s s said:


> More like it induces anger



LOL


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (May 18, 2016)

Probably Pokemon Y/X/OR/AS, Zelda Majoras Mask 3D and Ocarina of Time 3D


----------



## MayorVillager (May 28, 2016)

I played a lot of Smash and Dream Team before my 3DS broke.


----------



## Albuns (May 28, 2016)

Bravely Second


----------



## Invisible again (May 28, 2016)

Hmm....  Fantasy Life and Mario Kart 7, I guess.


----------



## Garou (May 28, 2016)

Fire Emblem: Fates and Pokemon X!!


----------



## piske (May 28, 2016)

pokemon x and ac happy home designer!


----------



## Balverine (May 28, 2016)

Story of Seasons and Fantasy Life c:


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 29, 2016)

Pokemon Omega Ruby, Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, and Fire Emblem: Awakening. I'm sure Awakening would be replaced by Fates if I've played 'em.


----------



## NerdHouse (Jun 1, 2016)

*3DS*
Fire Emblem Awakening
Zelda: Link Between Worlds
Bravely Default
Bravely Second
Hyrule Warriors Legends

*3DS Virtual Console*
Earthbound
Zelda: Link to the Past


1000% sure Dragon Quest VII and VIII will top this list when they finally come out.


----------



## Daydream (Jun 2, 2016)

Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon, and recently, I enjoyed very much playing Mario and Luigi: Paper Jam, which I didn't expect to like that much. But, of course, my favourite is AC.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 2, 2016)

Rune Factory 4 anf Fire Emblem: Awakening


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 3, 2016)

Fire Emblem Fates


----------



## GuerreraD (Jun 3, 2016)

Uh, very difficult to choose only one, there are several that I like dearly: Bravely Default, Heroes of Ruin, Fantasy life... but I guess it would be Ocarina of Time/Majora's Mask duo


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 3, 2016)

It's a toss-up between Pokemon X, Y, Omega Ruby, and Alpha Sapphire. X & Y and ORAS each have positives and negatives so they just kinda balance out in my mind.


----------



## Peter (Jun 3, 2016)

Phoenix Wright, I can't choose between Dual Destinies or Trilogy but they're both as good as each other


----------



## HeyImDashie (Jun 4, 2016)

Dammit I love so much games! everbody likes RPGs now?

Nintendo Presents: New Style Boutique 2
Tomodachi Life
Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai DX
Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer
Yo-Kai Watch (waiting to buy full game :~: )


----------



## namiieco (Jun 4, 2016)

Project Mirai DX and Fire Emblem Fates.


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Tomodachi life, Pok?mon art academy, or maybe Mario and luigi paper jam


----------



## Mars Adept (Jun 5, 2016)

Kirby: Triple Deluxe, Colors! 3D, and Flipnote Studio 3D. Kirby: Planet Robobot might also be one of my favorites when I get it.


----------



## Bunnilla (Jun 5, 2016)

Hatsune Miku Project Mirai DX


----------



## Elena (Jun 5, 2016)

Fantasy Life 3DS


----------



## Kurashiki (Jun 5, 2016)

Virtue's Last Reward.


----------



## Araie (Jun 5, 2016)

Definitely Pokemon ORAS or X/Y. They're very re-playable (more than the rest of the Pokemon games in my opinion), and I really like that!


----------



## dudeabides (Jun 5, 2016)

Bravely default.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 5, 2016)

Super Smash Bros. for Nintendo 3DS
-Really enjoyable, but I have grown too used to Wii U's controls as it allows me to use a GameCube controller
Mario Kart 7
-Possibly the best handheld Mario Kart, I however do not play it much as I completed the game and Online doesn't offer much to me anymore.
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon/Luigi's Mansion 2
-Very great game that uses the 3D feature well on Nintendo 3DS. I feel it could have been better without the gyro controls though...
Pilotwings Resort
-Great successor to the Pilotwings games and controls quite well compared to the other games. I wouldn't recommend using 3D on this game though as it is very harsh on the eyes.
Fire Emblem: Awakening
-Great continuation of the Fire Emblem series and my first game in the franchise. Haven't progressed far into the game though...


----------



## Bwazey (Jun 6, 2016)

Majora's Mask 3D is always fun to play.

And Alpha Sapphire.


----------

